
Show HN: Read Hacker News filtered by categories - feconroses
http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/
======
DrScump
What's the default sort? It's not chronological, or by points, or grouped by
topic; it looks random.

------
DrScump
Also, if I click on any category, I just get a text dump of URLs.

